# Getting over an unrequited crush?



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 5, 2007)

So basically I've liked one boy for quite a bit of high school. The only guy I've liked since I was about in 7th grade, actually. So yes, this does mean I've never been kissed or gone out on a date. Pathetic, I know.

Anyway, I've since figured out he isn't interested. Which is pretty upsetting and disappointing, but I really can't get over him. At my teeeny high school, my grade of 100 has about TWO guys who are adorable, funny, and smart altogether. One was crushboy (the other is a good friend's lol).

So how to forget him already? Other boys - not an option. Avoiding also not an option â€“ heâ€™s in my classes, and we have tons of mutual friends.


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 5, 2007)

Eventually you will think about him less and less. Try to date around and see if that helps.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you involved in any school activities? If so, I would try to focus on those and studying. Keeping yourself busy is the best way to keep your mind off of him then one day you will wake up and wonder what you saw in him. I promise it will get better.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you involved in any school activities? If so, I would try to focus on those and studying. Keeping yourself busy is the best way to keep your mind off of him then one day you will wake up and wonder what you saw in him. I promise it will get better. yeah, i study tons and i'm in lots of clubs and stuff...but all the same, like as I'm doing homework I'll suddenly think of him. lol. sounds so corny but yeah, I'm obsessed


----------



## KellyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dizzy_lizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah, i study tons and i'm in lots of clubs and stuff...but all the same, like as I'm doing homework I'll suddenly think of him. lol. sounds so corny but yeah, I'm obsessed It's not corny at all. Just try to focus on your other stuff. You will start to think of him less and less. Even try something new if you have to.


----------



## xEdenx (Oct 5, 2007)

Ask him out. seriously cause then if (hopefully not!) he says no then you know you can move on and date someone who deserves you.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I wouldn't write it off until you know for sure. He might also be too shy to admit his feelings. I would let him know that you are interested, if he doesn't share interest than move on.

You can move on by going out with friends, meeting new people, working on improving yourself etc.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 5, 2007)

Well....once you come to the realization that nothing will ever come of the crush it should disappear. If not...maybe you can be content with knowing that you are friends with one of the few cute guys in school and learn to value that relationship over the one that will never be.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 5, 2007)

Im pretty sure you will get over it even though it feels like you wont.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 5, 2007)

well, i am going to tell you completely opposite news here. i had this crush on a boy since i was 18 years old... the summer after i graduated. I am now 33, married, with a baby, and in the process of trying to have another very soon.

and to this day, i still have a thing that gets me every time i see him or think of him. to make matters worse, my husband met him (before we were engaged) and instantly bonded with him!

when i hear certain songs i immediately get teary-eyed.

15 years... one more year, and this obsession can officially get a driver's license...


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well....once you come to the realization that nothing will ever come of the crush it should disappear. If not...maybe you can be content with knowing that you are friends with one of the few cute guys in school and learn to value that relationship over the one that will never be. well I guess I should clarify. We're not friends...nor do we ever really talk. but I'm friends with a few of his friends, and a bunch of my friends are friends with him.

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, i am going to tell you completely opposite news here. i had this crush on a boy since i was 18 years old... the summer after i graduated. I am now 33, married, with a baby, and in the process of trying to have another very soon.and to this day, i still have a thing that gets me every time i see him or think of him. to make matters worse, my husband met him (before we were engaged) and instantly bonded with him!

when i hear certain songs i immediately get teary-eyed.

15 years... one more year, and this obsession can officially get a driver's license...

wow =( I hope that doesn't happen with me!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah i dont think ive ever had a crush that lasted that long. Thats intense brewgrl. lol


----------



## NYchic (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I had a crush on this guy, you know what let me be honest it was NO crush. I was like in love with him, he made me nervous, gave me butterflies in my stomach and I loved everything about him imperfections and all. And when I left and I didn't see him on an everyday basis like I used to, I would think about him all the time. So I was like let me get over this so I asked him out. And he didn't say no but he didn't say yes either. And he never called me back. It hurt a lot at first but now when I think about him, I don't feel that love I used to feel, it's just like a bad memory you DONT want to think of so now I think of him less and less. If I hadn't asked him out, I would probably still be pining for him.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 13, 2007)

for starters, de-mystify him. he's just a guy, you're just a girl, it's not like you two have come from different planets, honey, he gets embarrassed has weird days like all the rest of us.

I used to do the worshipping one guy from afar thing a lot, and looking back it was for my own good...i wasn't even really READY for kissing, dating and the drama it can bring on!

get some nerve up and get to know him, he may come across as hardly as perfect as you may have thought. i found that when I did talk to some of my worst crushes the crush would go away for the guy had a boring or even mean personality, a huge buzzkill! It's hard to get over a crush i know. I had many unrequited crushes as a teen even as a young adult...and in some ways if i'd been less shy i might have had more boyfriends.

Oh, and if you think another boy is kinda cute and he likes you, try to go out with him even if he's not Mister Perfect, if you think that you like another boy enough to hang out or whatever. Tell them you move slow etc etc. it's SO not like you have to marry him nor will mister perfect be cracked up to what you may THINK he would be. What if he has really smelly feet or episodes of obnoxious uncontrollable gas? That's right, I used to console myself by telling myself that a guy i was fixated that didn't like me back probably ate with his mouth open or picks his nose without tissue. Ah HA!

its weird but once you have a guy and you're a couple, if you were a shy type all of a sudden other boys will like you too. It was so strange and so unfair!

btw- for real- have you asked his number? Or less pressure, to meet you somewhere or to be study buddies?

the rejection could be crushing... you're at a very small school ( i delat with similar) and people will talk if he says no but guess what, yesterday's news is tomorrow's garbage...your friends will stick by you if people tease you and fake friends will drop likes flies as they try to flirt with him to make you jealous or whatevs.

oh and being smitten forever, there was this one boy i never even made love to ever but i was his first kiss. I will never forget him, ever, and he still signs his letters "love, alex." I could never try to go all the way with him, he'd break my heart to peices all over again but i only know he's full of cheating drama because i started writing him on a website twice a year. he grew up into a gorgeous man and I'll always adore him but i don't think i could go there at all, it would ruin my former thinking that he WAS the perfect boy...he has become quite a heart breaker!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Nov 13, 2007)

haha thanks guys =) I found out he likes another girl so that is that...oh well


----------

